# Traumatic amputation vs status



## sluke9 (Feb 27, 2012)

Anyone have any information on time frame as to when a traumatic amputation becomes a status V49 code? The ICD9 only talks about complications regarding the use of status code. I am looking to see how far out from the acutal amputation would you go from using the 800 series to the V status. Thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 27, 2012)

A traumatic amputation is like any other fx or injury, once treatment has been rendered you no longer use the 800 series for the acute traumatic amputation, it is either followup from surgery with the V code for status of amputation or it is a complication code or it is after effects and a late effect of amputation code.


----------

